# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Fireball V90 CNC - Mẫu máy CNC router đơn giản & hiệu quả.

## CKD

Trong quá trình tìm hiểu về cách lắp ráp & chế tạo máy CNC sao cho đơn giản về mặt kết cấu nhưng đạt hiệu quả cao trong quá trình chế tạo & sử dụng. Mình phát hiện một sản phẩm Fireball V90 CNC router được bán trên propotix.com với mức giá 599$ cho bộ Kit.

Trang chủ bán sản phẩm: www.probotix.com



Đây là một mô hình mà theo mình đánh giá là đảm bảo các tiêu chế về độ cứng vững trong sử dụng, dễ dàng & đơn giản trong khâu chế tạo, lắp ráp & cân chỉnh.

Đồng thời trên site chủ cũng cung cấp khá nhiều hình ảnh, chi tiết lắp.. Mình xin trích dẫn lại một số hình ảnh liên quan cho các bạn tiện tham khảo.

Bản vẽ phối 3D cùng với kích thước bao quát sản phẩm.








Cùng các file PDF đính kèm  :Wink:

----------

huuhien1988, josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Bộ Kit đầy đủ gồm
Hình ảnh chi tiết bộ Kit cũng như từng bước lắp ráp khá đầy đủ. Do đó mình sẽ không chú thích ảnh nhưng sẽ đánh số thứ tự của ảnh kèm theo để tiện cho việc trao đổi sau này  :Smile: .
#001

#002

#003

#004

#005

#006

#007

#008

----------

huuhien1988

----------


## CKD

Tiến hành lắp ráp bộ trục X kết hợp với bộ Z đã lắp sẵn.
#009

#010

#011

#012

#013

#014

#015

#016

#017

#018

#019

#020

----------

huuhien1988, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp thanh ngang phía dưới cụm trục X.
#021

#022

#023

#024

#025

----------

huuhien1988, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp vít trục X.
Vít được dùng là vít răng ACME cùng với Antibacklash nút (vừa rẻ tiền vừa tiện lợi).
#026

#027

#028

#029

#030

#031

#032

#033

#034

----------

huuhien1988, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp nút dẫn trục Y.
#035

#036

#037

#038

#039

----------

huuhien1988, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp khung trục Y cũng như khung máy.
#040

#041

#042

#043

#044

#045

#046

#047

#048

#049

#050

#051

----------

huuhien1988, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp vít trục Y đồng thời lắp cụm trục X.
#052

#053

#054

#056

#057

#058

#059

#060

#061

#062

#063

#064

#065

#066

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp motor trục Y
#067

#068

#069

#070

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Lắp motor trục Z
#071

#072

#073

----------

anhcos, bigdog, cuong, haignition, HoVien, kametoco, KDD, mig21, MINHAT, minhtriet, Nguyễn Toàn, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thucongmynghe79, titi, Vân Du

----------


## CKD

Lắp motor trục X.
#074

#075

#076

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Lắp mặt bàn & kẹp spindle.......... gần như xong rồi.
#077

#078

#079

----------

anhcos, duonghoang, hojcvex, HoVien, kimtan, mattroidem, MINHAT, th11, titi, Trần Hoàng Nam, vanminh063

----------


## thucongmynghe79

giá cá của nó bao nhiêu vậy anh

----------


## CKD

Giá full kit giờ tầm 1235$ bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Video clip thử nghiệm Fireball V90

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Đơn giản và tốt quá đấy chứ

----------

